# WebRTC - What can I so with it today using FreeBSD



## PacketMan (Aug 9, 2017)

Just curious, What can I so with WebRTC today using FreeBSD. Any 'complete' ports I should start looking at?  Could I easily add some sort of WebRTC based audio/video/messaging/file-sharing system to my home server(s) and then my family could start using that system via browsers and/or apps on tablets and cell phones that have Internet access?


----------

